# Lowrance Global Map 2000



## karl.d (Nov 20, 2003)

Anyone have any experience with one? I have a bead on one with the DGPS antenna, regular GPS module, head unit, cables, lake michigan map, etc etc etc... What would a decent price be? I'm looking at $200. I'd like to get a decent GPS unit for the boat. Thanks.


----------

